

Ask YC: Open-source social networking platform - aneesh

I'm looking to create my own social network, but with more customization than Ning offers (and I'm willing to hack).  Any recommendations?<p>I've looked at Insoshi (RoR), and Elgg (LAMP).  Any others?
======
larrykubin
I was recently looking around or something similar, and came across a project
called LovdByLess (RoR):

<http://lovdbyless.com/>

I can't say I've used it, but it looks like it's worth checking out.

------
aitoehigie
Why reinvent the wheel, if you want more customization than what Ning offers,
just download the source code of the social network that you create on Ning
and then extend it to suit your taste.

